# Question on Filter Material



## artemisblossom (May 22, 2008)

I have about 7 different filters most of them are the fluval brand and they all seem to use the same basic filter material. Is there a place I can buy this filter foam stuff and cut it to the size I need. It is a real pain buying so many different filter insert sizes and I never seem to have the size I need on hand. It would be great if I could just buy a roll of it or something.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I would love to know too! Good question


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

If you mean the sponge, you should neer have to replace it. Just rinse it a couple of times a year in tank water. If you are talking about the white cottony stuff, just buy rolls of filter floss at any pet / fish store. You will need to cut it, but it cuts easy enough with scissors.

I have a fluval canister filter and the worst thing about it is the fluval brand white "mats" that go in there. They are consistently the most clogged up part of the filter, causing me to tear it down and do a total clean up more often that I should have to.

Good luck!


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

You mean like this?


----------



## artemisblossom (May 22, 2008)

yeah thats what I mean, (the foam insert stuff). I don't know how you can use these for a year or more. The filter instructions say to change them every month or so. I do clean them out weekly or bi weekly but I find after a couple months they just don't work as well.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yea I can only get mine so clean. The bigger pore sponge, not floss. I do buy a roll of that stuff.

I get a few rinses out if it but then it clogs up much faster. Esp with my turtles.. :/


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

artemisblossom said:


> yeah thats what I mean, (the foam insert stuff). I don't know how you can use these for a year or more. The filter instructions say to change them every month or so. I do clean them out weekly or bi weekly but I find after a couple months they just don't work as well.


Not sure as to what basis you judging them as not working well. The idea is they hold bacteria.

What do you mean they don't work as well?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I dunno...I hope artemis and I are on the same page but its this porus foam that works as a mechanical remover (and of course a home for bacteria..) But I use other media to do that job. Its this stuff and the long rectangles that do get clogged up at times and just eventually need to be replaced.

I apologize artemis if i am incorrect

http://www.pondpassionsoutlet.com/servlet/the-440/HAGEN-FLUVAL-404-fdsh-405-AQUARIUM/Detail
http://images.google.ca/imgres?imgu...:official&sa=N&um=1&ei=VzocS4zRM5WvlAe4h-jxCQ


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

Again, if you are talking about the sponge, you DO NOT want it "clean". It is only there to grow good bacteria for your tank. By cleaning it, you kill all he useful bacteria.

And you would be surprised how long you can keep cleaning filter floss for. I have had the same peice in my 30g turtle tank for at least 6 months.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Well thats nice to know. It would be nice to know where to get bulk stuff however like the OP had asked. 

I personally use it for many things, not just in tank use. I also use other media myself for bacteria and rely on the sponge to remove gunk and junk that builds up in the tank. I use the sponges till they start to fall apart but as I said before.. I need it for other stuff too. Prefilters, cat filters.. etc etc..

I have two big males in two separate tanks and they tend to slime up those filters in about two to three months. I didn't mean to debate the use of these filters, its just in some cases I would just like to use new ones when the old ones are not useful.

But.. I am not going to hijack the op's post anymore on this subject.


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

I use the sponges for other stuff too, but i havent been able to find any affordable bulk ones anywhere. I have heard that MOPS.ca would have such a thing, but I am not sure. You could also use car washing sponges, but they unfortunately have a smaller pore on them than the open cell filter sponges.

Maybe Big AL's online?


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I can't agree with NOT NEVER having to replace sponges. Yes, sure they can last a very long time but you do need to replace them eventually. You can never get them fully unclogged. Reduced flow can be dangerous especially in HOB filters.

If there IS a method, please share. I'm sure we would all love to know...

There was a person selling large portions of the sponge but I can't remember where. It was the blue large pore type. I'll try to find it.


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

You are right, I am exagerating with "forever".

Thanks for straightening me out


----------

